# Nikon Can't Presently Guarantee Windows 10 Compatibility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2015)

```
Windows 10 launches on July 29, 2015 and it appears Nikon didn’t realize the beta has been going on for a while.</p>
<p>FROM NIKON</p>
<p>We plan to examine Windows 10 compatibility for the software applications listed below. We will announce our findings once testing is complete. We cannot guarantee the compatibility of these applications with Windows 10 until we have completed testing.</p>
<p>– Capture NX-D

– ViewNX-i (including ViewNX-Movie Editor)

– Picture Control Utility 2

– Camera Control Pro 2

– Nikon Message Center 2

– Wireless Transmitter Utility (originally named WT-4 Setup Utility)

– NEF codec

– NRW codec

– ViewNX 2

– Capture NX 2

– Short Movie Creator

– IPTC Preset Manager

– GP-N100 Utility</p>
<p><!--more-->

We do not intend to provide compatibility for the following applications.</p>
<p>– Capture NX Ver. 1.x

– Camera Control Pro Ver. 1.x

– Nikon Capture series

– ViewNX Ver. 1.x

– Nikon Scan series

– Nikon Transfer Ver. 1.x

– PictureProject

– Nikon View series

– PC-PJ Transfer

– PictureProject COOLPIX Remote Control

– Thumbnail Selector

– WT-3 Setup Utility

– Wireless Camera Setup Utility

– Wireless Connecting Utility

– Nik Color Efex Pro 2.0

– Nik Color Efex Pro 3.0 Complete Edition

– my Picturetown Utility

– USB driver for GP-1

– Image Authentication Software

– UP Link software

– Nik Color Efex Pro 3.0 Select Edition</p>
<p>In addition, we do not plan to provide compatibility for other software, or SCSI- or serial-connection products. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. For more information regarding this matter, please contact <a href="https://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/app/contact_us" target="_self">Nikon Customer Support</a>.</p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 24, 2015)

Be interested in seeing if any of that software needs modifications for W10. 

I think I am still running W7. Guess I need to stop saving up for the W9 Upgrade huh?


----------



## LDS (Jul 24, 2015)

Unluckily, until the final version of a software is released you can't really guarantee full compatibility. From any beta to the "Release To Manufactures" (RTM) something can always change - and hardware support is the trickiest one to ensure. After testing your software on any beta release, you still need to perform a full test on the RTM as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jul 24, 2015)

As a developer, if it works on 7 & 8, I'm hard pressed to find a reason it wouldn't work on 10. The "rules" for reading/writing, interfaces, and drivers haven't really changed. The read/write and driver changes have been there since Vista.

Unless you're a hardware vendor or writing low-level stuff like Antivirus software, programs for the last two Windows versions should run fine. I suppose some Win 8 Metro apps might have problems.


----------



## LDS (Jul 24, 2015)

As a developer, they probably work, but if you guarantee it, it means you're fully responsible if they don't, for any reason. That's why I would never do it unless and until I had full test run and passed on the RTM release.

It's just like support, say, for a new CF card of a size previously unavailable - can you guarantee it works, if you could never test it? Could Sigma et al. guarantee a lens works with new cameras it could never test with before?


----------



## gsealy (Jul 25, 2015)

If all your software is working, then there is no need to 'upgrade' to W10 when it is first released. No way am I even going to touch my W7 machine. It does everything I need it to do and it never crashes. Microsoft never gets things right with the first version they release. I have gone that road before and it just ends up wasting a lot of time.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm sticking with Windows 7 too.
Why change?
7 is very stable and is still fully suported.
I hate W8!


----------



## zim (Jul 25, 2015)

GmwDarkroom said:


> As a developer, if it works on 7 & 8, I'm hard pressed to find a reason it wouldn't work on 10.....



+1

Now of course if Nikon had adopted dng as a standard there wouldn't be an issue


----------



## weixing (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,
Windows 8 is very similar to Windows 7 except the interface which a lot of people don't like. 
Anyway, look at the trend of Windows since Windows 2000
-Windows 2000: good
-Windows ME: bad
-Windows XP: good
-Windows Vista: bad
-Windows 7: good
-Windows 8: bad

So if trend is correct, Windows 10 should be good.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2015)

I have bought a 2nd 500GB SSD that I've cloned my windows 7 drive to. I'll pop it in my PC and Upgrade to Windows 10. If I don't like it, I'll set it aside and hook up my old SSD with Windows 7 on it. 

That was, I don't have to worry about losing Windows 7. I could have done the clone to a spinning drive, but the prices of SSD are low enough that I just bought a spare.

If I decide to keep Win 10, I'll clone to a old Hard Drive (I've got lots of those) and put it away.

That's always the way I handle new OS releases. I have the drives that came with my last two new PC's holding windows 8 that are put away. One was never even started up.


----------

